# July 2015: "Gratitude" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 15, 2015)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on July** 25th, 2015 at 7:00pm EST*.


----------



## escorial (Jul 15, 2015)

3 votes for 3 poems


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jul 15, 2015)

Same for me

three

for

thee


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 15, 2015)

Done, done, and done.  Well done one and all.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 21, 2015)

Okay, I voted.  Dayum, people are just improving all over the place.  Three is a difficult number to reduce to.  Can we up it to five?


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 21, 2015)

Fabulous Prompt... The Poets of WF Rock!!!! Thanks everyone for all the cool poetry!


----------

